# My New Toy - Misono UX-10 9.4" Gyuto Knife



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

Ordered the knife and some Norton stones (should be here tomorrow) I upgraded a size in knives....and boy I'm glad I did!! WORLD of difference between my Wusthoff classic 8"!!!! this thing is SHARP! and its lighter than my Wusty!! its almost effortless!!! The blade is much thinner....i practiced on a few shallots, an onion or two, and an apple...and i've never made such thin slices before!!!! and just the ease of dicing an onion with this thing is amazing! I defintily have to "grow" into it a little more and be a little more comfortable...i'm a little "scared" of it right now as i'm so used to my wusty, i can almost work it witout thinking, this thing, I have to remember to pay attention more! VERY happy. Thanks to BDL for the help....you're not off the hook though, I have a pile full of knives to practice sharpening on! 

Some things i like...the heel of the knive is shorter than the wusty....i like that. it doesnt have as much "rock" in the blade....the blade is MUCH thinner than the wusty....I can use the tip really well for say....shallots. and its light. the grip, is good, but a change from the wusty, but I'm getting used to it.




























it also doesnt have that soft/smooth/wide index finger guard. but man, i can manuver this knife pretty fast...i like that its lighter, and sharper...much less effort.










even mincing was much easier.




























in short. I'm very happy!! I have to say though, I wouldn't reccomend this knife as a first knife. I'm happy i started out on the 8" wusthoff, if i would have gotten this thing first, it would be taking me much longer to type this post.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A marriage made in heaven. 

When are you going to buy NRatched a damascus santoku? She's worth it.

BDL


----------



## cookingangry (Mar 28, 2008)

congrats! my fiancee held one in a store a few months ago and now it looks like Im a gonna have to get her one for christmas.


----------

